# I'm deaf



## FLYFSHR (Apr 16, 2008)

This is sorta fishing related so read on...
So I'm not totally deaf but partially so far. Here's the scoop...
I've batteld a sinus infection for a couple weeks now and just when I thought things were getting better and I also felt alot better and that's when I headed out with bg1 and mi esposa this past Saturday.
During the trip I pretty much felt great except for 1 thing. With all the driving and up into the high country I noticed that my ears weren't popping like they always do and quite often I might add. I thought that was a bit strange but oh well right?
So after the one day excursion on Saturday I did a few things with the wife for the remainder of the holiday weekend and enjoyed it until late monday night. I wasn't feeling too hot but dealt with it.
Tuesday morning I got up as normal and went to work feeling 100%. Worked through the whole day and while on the drive home I started feeling some pressure in my ears. Never experiencing this before I tried to play it off. Well I wasn't home for more than 1/2 hour and the pressure was extreme. We decided to go to urgent care (which I never do) to find out the wait was 2 1/2 hours. As soon as they said that I almost started crying. This has become serious by now. We jumped in the car headed over to Pioneer Hosp. Emergency. I'm not sure how long I ended up waiting there do to my constant bawling and lost tract of time. 
Finally the doc comes in and I hardly spoke due to the pain but my wife was there. Come to find out it was due to sinus infection spreading and coupled with us going into the high alpines that had increased the already blockage further intensifying my problem. It had gotten so bad that my left ear is full of pressure and the right ear was so bad that it actually had a few small perforations (blown) with traces of blood.
I asked about draining them with tubes and the answer was absolutely not. It could possibly cause further damage to my existing problem. (I still wonder how and why they do that to others but not in my case).
So I was put on Amox. to battle the infection along with Lortabs for pain until the swelling/pressure went away and sent home (still in pain).
Today is Wednesday evening and I can only hear about half accompanied with the most annoying ringing sound that won't stop.
Doc says when it all goes away and heals I should be back to normal. What's normal? I'm a freaking sheet metal worker. :roll: 

Moral of my story: if you have sinus infection, stay the hell outta the back country or suffer the consequences  
Happy fishun


----------



## Nor-tah (Dec 16, 2007)

Man, that sounds horrible!! Sorry ff. How much for the tabs? haha jk man. Hopefully someone will chime in and have some good advise.


----------



## lunkerhunter2 (Nov 3, 2007)

I had a very similar experience 2 weeks ago except mine was on a plane to Spokane. When i arrived there i got a bad case of pressure and pain in my head. I dealt with it for 3 days and 2 more flights but on thursday i had to go to the doctor due to teh pain. I got a pain killer(ultram)and an anti-biotic. I feel much better now but that sucked! I feel for you.


----------



## LOAH (Sep 29, 2007)

That sucks, man. I hope everything heals up well for you. Sorry to read that.

Get well soon. That's crazy that a trip to the higher elevation would be the catalyst. That's supposed to be the healing time.


----------



## ScottyP (Sep 12, 2007)

*About 6 years ago I got sick. Sicker than I'd ever been. Couldn't hold anything down for days, couldn't walk straight, felt constantly dizzy, missed a week of work. I went to the doc twice and had bloodwork done and everything. Turned out to be an inner ear infection. I'd never had one before in my life but it sucked! I hope you get over it soon.*

bolded so you can hear me better :wink:


----------



## Chaser (Sep 28, 2007)

You need to get on some mucinex! It will help loosen all that garbage and allow your ears to pop. I get sinus infections way more frequently than I should. Keep taking the AB and the pain meds, but I would definitely get on some Mucinex as well.


----------



## REPETER (Oct 3, 2007)

So is it feeling better yet? I imagine if it got to the point that it ruptures it would probably feel immediately better, wouldn't wish that on ya though. I HATE ear infections, they are absolutely the worst to deal with.


----------



## FLYFSHR (Apr 16, 2008)

REPETER said:


> So is it feeling better yet? I imagine if it got to the point that it ruptures it would probably feel immediately better, wouldn't wish that on ya though. I HATE ear infections, they are absolutely the worst to deal with.


Not much. Believe it or not, they've both ruptured. Yesterday my boss basically told me to leave because I was actually dripping blood outta my right ear. I went back to docs yesterday.
He told me my left ear was perforated with traces of blood and couldn't tell on the right ear due to the mass of blood. He said we had to give the Ammox. a chance to fight the infection then we'd deal with the holes in the eardrums later. I have another appt. on Wed. next week to see if it's working or possibly change my perscription.
He says the holes in my ears would drain what's behind but far as I'm concerned it's not happening fast enough. I'm about 95% deaf in the right and about 50% deaf in the left.
I sure hope something happens soon.

Again this basically stemmed from a sinus infection that quickly became a middle ear infection. Going into the high alpines with an ear infection apparently is bad news. I wouldn't hope this crap on my worst enemy :wink:


----------



## phishouttawater (Nov 2, 2007)

GET A SECOND OPINION PLEASE! 

I went to a local, respected and really great guy for a doctor. He performed a surgery on my sinuses to cure my chronic sinus infections. Turns out that was the worst mistake I have ever made in my life. And I've done some pretty stupid stuff. HE slightly misdiagnosed the problem and then missed a major part of the procedure and left my septum dislocated. (So my new doctor tells me) That is all real close to your brain and I know how painful and miserable all that is. If you have the means do yourself and your family a favor and get a second look at it. 

Best of luck to you.
POW


----------



## REPETER (Oct 3, 2007)

Yeah, any relief yet? Any new developments?


----------



## FLYFSHR (Apr 16, 2008)

Update---

So today is day #9 since ER visit. I've seen my normal doc twice now. Yesterday was a checkup and basically found that things weren't improving and Ammox. wasn't working. We decided for me to see a specialist (ENT).
I set the appt. for this morning and found myself in there for 1 1/2 hrs. :shock: 
He looked around and asked me a ton of stuff. Said I've got one of the more severe cases of ear infections he's seen. He also told me that I had a sinus infection to which I replied "No I don't". Well I guess that's not something to tell a specialist when he's got a scope up your nostrils  
So anyways the holes in my ears had plugged rebuilding crap inside and pressure returning.
He also sent me next door to the Audiologist for a hearing test to find out exactly why I can't hear.
Long story short....My hearing should return when the new drugs get rid of massive infection. Oh yea, I now have a killer nasal spray that makes me breathe better than I ever have.  
But until then my hearing is all but 5% in the right and maybe 50% in the left.
I've been told to not go above 7,000 ft. elevation until me ears get better. If these new drugs do their job hopefully that will be in 2-3 weeks.
If I get a major itch before then, anybody got a killer place to go that doesn't require me going above 7,000ft.? How high is Jordanelle and is it worth anything now-a-days? My truck will fit 4 comfy :wink:


----------



## Pez Gallo (Dec 27, 2007)

jordanelle is about 6500. Thing is that you are much higher than that to get there from salt lake. Coming from provo you might be okay.


----------



## LOAH (Sep 29, 2007)

You can go to Palisade. It's under 6000 and the summit between Nephi and Fountain Green is only 6300.

Nine Mile and Yuba would also be in that category.

The 'Nelle is just under 6200 and Deer Creek is around 5400.

Rockport is about 6000 and Echo is around 5600.

Little Dell is just below 5800 and East Canyon is almost the same.

Lost Creek is at about 6000.

Sorry about your ear problems. That's got to be a real pain right now while the high country opens up. I feel for ya man. Get well soon.


----------



## phishouttawater (Nov 2, 2007)

If you wanna come catch big bass you can come see me in Logan. Were low enough. I can't hear so well either so we can fish all day and yell at each.


----------



## scott_rn (Sep 11, 2007)

phishouttawater said:


> GET A SECOND OPINION PLEASE!
> 
> I went to a local, respected and really great guy for a doctor. He performed a surgery on my sinuses to cure my chronic sinus infections. Turns out that was the worst mistake I have ever made in my life. And I've done some pretty stupid stuff. HE slightly misdiagnosed the problem and then missed a major part of the procedure and left my septum dislocated. (So my new doctor tells me) That is all real close to your brain and I know how painful and miserable all that is. If you have the means do yourself and your family a favor and get a second look at it.
> 
> ...


That's because you're in cache valley, health care up there scares the crap out of me.


----------



## REPETER (Oct 3, 2007)

I'm kinda partial to good old Utah Lake, never was in the past, but once you start to figure out some of the patterns it is a dang fun lake to fish... Best of luck to you bud, I hope you have a speedy recovery.

Oh and Yuba, that way when you hook into a monster you won't hear the guys that are excited with you yelling about how big it is. :lol:


----------



## phishouttawater (Nov 2, 2007)

@scott_rn That's funny. I am here at school and am originally from CA. Sometimes I think that I would be better off going to a Vet up here than I would other doctors. It's quite ridiculous and my new doctor is located well outside of Cache Valley.


----------

